
163 Stanford Innovation and Entrepreneurship Courses - sblank
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Mk_jUvmBos_XzRVz0bZUzbKJ-rNO8qh2J6q3fzVex-Y/edit?usp=sharing
======
throwaway4891a
Also at Stanford, biomedical informatics =
[http://bmir.stanford.edu](http://bmir.stanford.edu)

